# My first set up - a classic look!



## justinsaid (Jun 28, 2015)

We all have to start somewhere, Gaggia Classic and Sage Smart Grinder Pro for me. Really like my first machine and grinder combo.

Now to learn how to use these things properly!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

Aaaaawwww you've put the new rancilio wand on it already!!! that was quick









it looks really good in your clean kitchen!

hope you'll post regularly to let us know how you're progressing on your 'barista training'


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

I use a Breville Smart Grinder Pro and I think they are a great little grinder. Enjoy







!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

That setup looks very familiar


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good.... I hope you make many enjoyable drinks


----------



## justinsaid (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks all, made a few this morning with some very mixed results. But im being careful and measuring everything and writing a lot of things down so I can try an understand where things are going wrong to improve.

Special thanks to nobodyisdriving for such a smooth transaction and for kindly showing me the ropes before I set off with the machine on my own!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks a good coffee making space - you must be confident about your distribution and not getting any spritzers on your books.


----------



## Bepwhitfield (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey justinsaid- I'm new here; had a Gaggia Classic for a while now but only a cheap delonghi grinder which has recently given up on me. So I'm looking for a replacement that can do my machine (and the beans!) a bit more justice. How are you finding the smart grinder? Is that the one with 25 grind settings, or the newer one with 60? Cheers


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

whats the hawksmoor at home cookbook like?

was thinking of getting that for the missus


----------



## cogent1 (Jul 27, 2015)

I must have puchased a bad one, because it wouldn't grind fine enough for espresso at the very lowest settings. A great diappointment because it was a lovely looking machine and very easy to use.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The older, non Pro Smart grinders needed shims to go fine enough


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> whats the hawksmoor at home cookbook like?
> 
> was thinking of getting that for the missus


Its really good, a little bit of history in there too, an interesting read. Half the recipes are a bit strange, including most the desserts and the cocktails, but some great ideas too.


----------

